# 911 Calls



## KenpoSterre (Sep 14, 2006)

BELIEVE" it or not, these are REAL 911 Calls!


*Dispatcher*: *9-1-1 What is your emergency?**
**Caller: **I heard what sounded like gunshots coming from the brown house on the corner.**
**Dispatcher:** Do you have an address?**
**Caller:* *No, I have on a blouse and slacks, why?**


**Dispatcher**: **9-1-1 What is your emergency?**
**Caller**: **Someone broke into my house and took a bite out of my ham and cheese sandwich**.
Dispatcher: **Excuse me?**
**Caller**: **I made a ham and cheese sandwich and left it on the kitchen table and when I came back from the bathroom, someone had *
*taken a bite out of it.**
**Dispatcher**:* *Was anything else taken?**
**Caller**: **No, but this has happened to me before and I'm sick and tired of it!**


**Dispatcher: **9-1-1 What is the nature of your emergency?**
**Caller: **I'm trying to reach nine eleven but my phone doesn't have an eleven on it.**
**Dispatcher: **This is nine eleven.**
**Caller: **I thought you just said it was nine-one-one**
**Dispatcher: **Yes, ma'am nine-one-one and nine-eleven are the same thing.**
**Caller: **Honey, I may be old, but I'm not stupid.**


**Dispatcher: **9-1-1 What's the nature of your emergency?**
**Caller: **My wife is pregnant and her contractions are only two minutes apart**
**Dispatcher: **Is this her first child?**
**Caller: **No, you idiot! This is her husband!**

**[FONT=&quot]And the winner is..........[/FONT]**

**Dispatcher: **9-1-1**
**Caller: **Yeah, I'm having trouble breathing. I'm all out of breath. Darn....I think I'm going to pass out.**
**Dispatcher: **Sir, where are you calling from?**
**Caller: **I'm at a pay phone. North and Foster.**
**Dispatcher: **Sir, an ambulance is on the way. Are you an asthmatic?**
**Caller: **No* *
**Dispatcher: **What were you doing before you started having trouble breathing?**
**Caller: **Running from the Police.*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the last one... LOL


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 14, 2006)

the stupidity of some people *shakes head*


----------



## Kacey (Sep 14, 2006)

People call 911 for many inappropriate reasons.  It got so bad in Denver - people were calling to check the weather, for example - that the mayor created a 311 number that connects callers to the county operator, who then transfers callers to whatever city/county department is appropriate.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 14, 2006)

criminals have never been known for brilliance.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 15, 2006)

I will try to find the article, but some woman was just sentanced a few weeks ago for abuse of the 9-1-1 system. She had called before over some problem and took a liking to the officer they sent out. So, she decided to call them up and ask if they could send out the same guy again.

*These people breed folks!!!!*

Be afraid, be very afraid......


----------



## MJS (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been a dispatcher for the past 4yrs now, and I can certainly relate to the calls that were posted here.  

One of the many that drive me completely crazy and leave me shaking my head, is when people call from a cell phone.  I ask, "Whats the number you're calling from?" just to verify, in case we lose the connection.  Their reply is, "Well, I'm calling from my cell phone."

I'm thinking to myself, "Yeah, no **** you're calling from a cell!! WHATS THE NUMBER?!?!?!?!?"


----------



## zDom (Sep 15, 2006)

Funny stuff 

Some are just like lines you would hear from the "Airplane" / "Naked Gun" type movies.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 15, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> I will try to find the article, but some woman was just sentanced a few weeks ago for abuse of the 9-1-1 system. She had called before over some problem and took a liking to the officer they sent out. So, she decided to call them up and ask if they could send out the same guy again.
> 
> *These people breed folks!!!!*
> 
> Be afraid, be very afraid......


 
I remember that....she thought he was cute and that in this day and age it was hard for a woman her age (40's I think) to fine a nice man.  
They sent the cop she asked for back....and he arrested her :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Sep 15, 2006)

.A resident out here called 911 and complained that her neighbors were planting crabgrass on her lawn..She never saw them but she now has crabgrass where none was before...


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2006)

We roleplay the 911 call in scenarios, and even though it isn't the real thing, we often get some really funny responses.

What's funny is when they give descriptions of the assailent in the suit. We've gotten responses like, "He's really cute," or "He's big and smelly" and so forth. It's hard not to laugh sometimes.


----------

